# Had German bike in Europe would like to find one like it help?



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 1, 2010)

Had German bike in Europe would like to find one like it help?

Remember the head badge had a crown.

What would be a good web site that has a lot of German manufacturers from the past 45 years? That would also depict the headbadge.

It seems this was a 28 in? 3 speed.


----------



## yiounothing (Oct 17, 2010)

Was it a Rixe?  They used the crown headbadge and the older ones had the crown as a fender ornament.

Heres two pics:
http://www.mai-pa.com/pics/Rixe-badge.jpg

http://www.mai-pa.com/pics/Rixe-shield.jpg

This is the info I have on Rixe:
Rixe bicycles were made in Brake-Bielefeld (West) Germany starting in 1922.  Rixe made bicycles, mopeds and small motorcycles.

The bicycles were brought into the United States in 50s and 60s  by Victoria Distributors, Lancaster, PA. The president of Victoria, Earnest Ryersbach, was of German extract.

Rixe was sold in 1984.  Production moved to China. Derby Cycles (International) bought the company in 1990.

In 50s they used “smoke paint” lugwork.

Some of the tandem front hubs were Pranafa - a German component Co. located in Solingen-Grafrath.  They were drum brakes with shoes possibly used on the mopeds also.

The tandem wheels used 10 gauge spokes and nipples and may also have been moped wheels.

Many of the rear coaster brake hubs were made by Durex.  As of 1957 they were date stamping the rear hub.  By the time Durex made the I/II version they were no longer stamping the date.  This may have been around 1959.


----------

